# What does pump mean



## fagesbp (Jan 9, 2013)

So in researching trying to find out how the amount of cure in a brine solution is calculated I found this http://www.sausagemaker.com/product..._Level_in_Brine_with_InstaCure_(Imperial).pdf

Can someone explain to me what is meant by 10% pump? Is it physically pumping brine into the meat like injecting or just the amount off weight gain from green weight? Or something entirely different? I was curious because some recipes I see came out to ridiculous levels of nitirite. I understand that it's because it's a gradient brine not equilibrium but a reputable site is saying to put 5 oz cure to a gallon of  cure to a gallon of water. I figure that comes out to like 2345 ppm nitrite to water as opposed to pops brine which I think comes out to 283 ppm nitirite. 

I hope someone can set me on the right track.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 9, 2013)

The current USDA Minimum is 125ppm and Maximum is 200ppm Nitrite for Brined/Pickled Meats that are spraypumped *WITH 10% brine of their initial weight [aka ‘green weight’]).*

If the butt weighs 10 #'s , pump with 1 # of brine/cure....  suggested every inch... So you divide the meat into sections, (by eye), If you have 20 areas you need to pump , 1#  = 16 oz....  16 / 20 spots to pump =  0.80 oz per spot.....  Weighing the meat before and after will give you a very good idea of how much was pumped....  The center is the most important part to get brine to....    Dave


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 9, 2013)

Ditto with Dave

When i do fresh hams i inject (pump) next to the shank bone all around.


----------

